# Speaker Stands and Mounts recommendations



## Dominick (Feb 8, 2013)

Good Afternoon,
After spending many days looking, iv'e finally decided to join the site and post. I'm looking at buying speaker mounts and or stands for a HTIB Onkyo HT-S9400THX. The speakers don't have screw holes on the bottom.. and from what i can see (haven't bought them yet) Just keyholes above where the speaker wires go. Can someone recommend some good mounts? Maybe stands for the fronts?

I'd also want to thank JJ for his recommendation of the above mentioned HTIB. The set gets me everything I was looking for and at a great price - not to mention a great place to buy it at. I've never heard of accessories for less before surfing onto this site. So thanks again.

Dominick


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have 4 20+# speakers hanging from keyholes and 3 inch screws they have held and sound fine. That said I would just use the keyholes if possible and buy more movies with the money.


----------



## Dominick (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like a plan.. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I've had good luck using stands like these side clamping pinpoint mounts that I got from Racksandstands. I've used them to hold small and larger Bookshelf speakers to use as presence speakers. You can probably find something cheaper on ebay or Amazon.

http://www.wayfair.com/Pinpoint-Mounts-Side-Clamping-Bookshelf-Speaker-Wall-Mount-Pair-in-Black-AM40-Black-PPV1011.html


----------

